# RCDD (Registered Communication Distribution Designer)



## tejpathak (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone appeared for RCDD certification exam recently?

I passed FE this April and took PE (Electrical-Power) this October. I am not sure if I am going to pass but if I don't it might be real close. I think I am on a hot streak and would like to take a shot at RCDD.

I was planning to take this test after getting PE but since the experience requirement to take RCDD will be changed from 2 years to 5 years after Dec. 2009 I would like to apply for this test.

I was hoping someone could share some information about the application form requirements and difficulty level of the test.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 4, 2009)

I took it a few years ago and passed on my 3rd attempt. I think it is too difficult for what it is. It is a closed-book test that requires a lot of memorization.


----------



## tejpathak (Nov 5, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I took it a few years ago and passed on my 3rd attempt. I think it is too difficult for what it is. It is a closed-book test that requires a lot of memorization.


Mary,

Thanks for responding.

1. Did you study from TDMM manual? Do you still have this book that you might be interested in selling?

2. Is it difficult to get approved to take the test?

3. Are they stringent about the experience requirement to be eligible to take the test?

4. Do you need to answer atleast 219 out of 280 questions to pass the test?

5. Do you work in Civil discipline? I though this test for designed more towards Electrical.

6. Are questions geared more towards the theoritical aspect or practical approach?


----------



## sparky2010 (Dec 21, 2009)

tejpathak said:


> Has anyone appeared for RCDD certification exam recently?
> I passed FE this April and took PE (Electrical-Power) this October. I am not sure if I am going to pass but if I don't it might be real close. I think I am on a hot streak and would like to take a shot at RCDD.
> 
> I was planning to take this test after getting PE but since the experience requirement to take RCDD will be changed from 2 years to 5 years after Dec. 2009 I would like to apply for this test.
> ...


I passed the PE in Oct. '08 and passed the RCDD in May '09. There really is no comparison between them since they are so different. The PE requires in-depth understanding and problem solving while the RCDD is purely rote memorization. A lot of memorization, but still only memorization. I found the RCDD to be trivial in comparison. they don't even mix up questions on the exam from different chapters. Question 1 comes from the earliest chapter and question 280 comes from the last chapter. There are lots of practice tests, review classes, study aids, etc. for the RCDD. I took the BICSI exam review class the week before the test. I think it was a waste of time. If you don't put in the 100+ hours studying the TDMM you won't pass. As it turns out, the most valuable part of that review class was the time I spent in informal study groups at the hotel outside of class reviewing flash cards. I also took an online review course that allowed me to learn/test/review on a chapter by chapter basis that kept me moving and kept me focused.

In answer to your questions:

1) I went through the TDMM 11th edition twice....first time highlighting key items; second time culling out tidbits that I was having trouble with on sample tests.

2) Approval for the test is much easier than the process for the PE. As long as you have applicable experience, you'll get approved...and much faster than with the PE.

3) You do have to have pertinent experience.

4) As I recall, you have to have a 78% to pass. They don't tell you your score if you pass.

5)I'm electrical. The RCDD is neutral as far as engineering disciplines go. The information is essentially restricted to data and communications.

6)Very practical approach to the information. There is one chapter on theory of electromagnetic fields, but it's glossed over and will likely comprise a tiny fraction of the test.

Hope this helps.

Sparky


----------

